# Oldest tools pre-date humans



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2015)

Apparently our distant ape ancestors might not have been so dumb as supposed:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-32804177


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 21, 2015)

Not too surprising, given chimpanzee use basic tools (shoving a stick into a termite mound and then eating the insects that cling to it).


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2015)

Indeed, we have this awful sense of arrogance - that any one different to use cannot be clever. Hence why we marvel at the ingenuity of ancient peoples - because, of course, only contemporary humans are supposed to be clever, aren't they?

We continue to apply this mindset across the animal kingdom - that humans are unique and superior in all ways - despite that other species clearly demonstrate intelligence and emotional range that proves they are not automatons.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 21, 2015)

I think it works in reverse too.

People ages ago committed barbarous acts often. Unfortunately, current events show that, as a species, we're still entirely capable of infantile brutality. The only comfort is that such behaviour is not endemic anymore.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (May 21, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> given chimpanzee use basic tools


Corvids are even better, when they need to be.



Brian Turner said:


> distant ape ancestors


But maybe they were not Apes, either. Unless  sparrows are dinosaurs (they are related).


----------

